# samba42 installs but with no config or log file



## jaymax (Aug 15, 2015)

net/samba42 installs but with no config or log file!


```
FreeBSD MACH1 10.2-BETA1 FreeBSD 10.2-BETA1 #0: Mon Jul 20 14:22:20 PDT i386
```

On completion of the run there was a message
==>

```
How to start: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO
* Your configuration is: /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf
* All the relevant databases are under: /var/db/samba4
* All the logs are under: /var/log/samba4
* Provisioning script is: /usr/local/bin/samba-tool
%%NSUPDATE%% You will need to specify location of the 'nsupdate' command in the
%%NSUPDATE%% smb4.conf file:
%%NSUPDATE%%
%%NSUPDATE%%  nsupdate command = /usr/local/bin/samba-nsupdate -g
%%NSUPDATE%%
For additional documentation check: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4

Bug reports should go to the:
https://bugzilla.samba.org/
```

Followed by a security report

```
Searching for indicated files -==> NOSHOW
# ls -aqxF /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf
ls: /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf: No such file or directory
```
Similar results for the log file using indicated path, directory created but contents 'nil'.
---
A Machine wide search of the machine produced nothing

```
# find -f /* -name "smb4.conf" -print
#
```
A similar search with reg expression s*m*b*.conf had the same results.
---
I have done a `make deinstall` and `make reinstall` twice, and a complete `make install clean` once - with the same message and results each time.

`make missing` and `make all-depends-list` did not reveal anything amiss!

Any ideas on what should be tried next?


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 19, 2015)

There isn't much of a catch all default that would work out of the box for everyone.  You have to make one.  smb.conf(5) contains guidance on what would be in the config.  If all you you are looking for is a quick file share, here is an example that I use to share a ZFS dataset on my home NAS.

/usr/local/etc/smb4.conf

```
[global]
  case sensitive = yes
  security = user
  unix extensions = no
  nt acl support = yes
  inherit acls = no
  map acl inherit = yes

[homedirs]
  path = /zfs/homedirs
  comment = Home Directories
  vfs objects = zfsacl
  nfs4:mode = special
  nfs4:acedup = merge
  nfs4:chown = yes
  available = yes
  browseable = yes
  read only = no
  public = no
  guest ok = no
  writable = yes
```


----------

